# Squeezo Strainer Frustration



## Sonshe (Jun 17, 2006)

At the beginning of the summer, I purchased a used Squeezo strainer from our local Craig's list. It didn't come with directions on how to put it together; however, I had a Victoria strainer many years ago and remembered how to put it together and use it so figured I'd have no problems with the Squeezo. Wrong!

Yesterday, I tried to use it to do tomatoes. I had a mess. It started out ok for the first few cranks but the pulp quickly packed in the auger and the juice would not strain out. The hopper ended up full of juice and cut-up tomato. No amount of cranking and pushing with the plunger worked.

I can't figure out what happened. Definitely did not work the way I remembered the Victoria strainer working.

My question: There's a handle, a hopper, the auger, the screen and a spring loaded rod that attaches to the auger on one end and the handle on the other. Then there's this approx 1" cap that fits somewhere on that rod. Where? How? I'm thinking I had it on wrong, but was too frustrated to clean the strainer out to figure out where I should have put it.

I've looked at pics of the Squeezo but ???????

Anyone got any suggestins?
TIA


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

If your squeezo is the same as the Victorio 200, the cup goes on the rod first, then the spring, then install the rod/spring assembly in the housing and attach the handle. The cup should butt up against the shoulder of the shaft next to the square end. The spring fits into the cupped part of the cup. For a diagram go to www.mendingshed.com. The diagram and instructions are viewable/downloadable, but not printable.


----------



## DMD Farms (Jun 8, 2008)

oneokie said:


> If your squeezo is the same as the Victorio 200, the cup goes on the rod first, then the spring, then install the rod/spring assembly in the housing and attach the handle. The cup should butt up against the shoulder of the shaft next to the square end. The spring fits into the cupped part of the cup. For a diagram go to www.mendingshed.com. The diagram and instructions are viewable/downloadable, but not printable.


Great site, but I did not find the diagram and instructions you mentioned.


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

This one can be printed: 
http://www.mendingshed.com/250parts.html

This one can be saved to disc:
http://www.mendingshed.com/200parts.html

And----I got the order of assembly backwards. The spring goes on the shaft, then the cup, then install the assembyl in the housing.


----------

